

Cuil has a new layout - anuraggoel
http://www.cuil.com/info/blog/2009/03/02/rolling-out-a-new-look

======
dylanz
Scroll down to the RDT entry: <http://www.cuil.com/search?q=ruby>

You're getting there Cuil... but not quite there yet. Not... quite... there.

~~~
allocativeeffic
:O I don't get how such a thing could have happened -- maybe a key collision
or something??

~~~
rms
Cuil-bomb, perhaps? People exploiting however Cuil does the rankings to make
mismatches intentionally.

------
rms
Cuil as a unit of measure:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/7da5i/police_raid...](http://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/7da5i/police_raids_reveal_baby_farms/c06cqxb)

~~~
trapper
That is one of the funniest things I have read in a long long time. Although I
do feel so sorry for them as an entrepreneur. It must be like some sort of
terrible nightmare for them.

------
eterno
Please fix irrelevant results. Search for 'rfid tutorial' gives a Java JDBC
page at the top.

Also, layout is not a differentiation so please stick to google style and stop
wasting time on it.

------
user
Why are they still in business ?

~~~
swombat
Inertia. It takes a lot to stop a business once it's achieved a certain size.
They have enough money not to go bankrupt, and I guess their VCs haven't
decided to pull the plug yet.

------
axod
It's a ridiculous layout IMHO, Seems to be a fixed width thing, which results
in vast expanses of white unused space to the right of the results.

~~~
swombat
I knew you were going to say that!...

~~~
axod
You have to admit it makes slightly less sense than google results layout :)

------
herval
why would someone use Cuil? I mean, besides hating google (and yahoo and
microsoft and all the other search engines out there)...?

------
xenoterracide
interesting... but results aren't so great relevancy wise and pictures don't
go with the results they are linking to. (search postgres and postgresql.
separately)

------
garply
I really liked Cuil's old layout, and I like the new one even more. But the
poor relevancy of search results prevents me from using them.

